# Shark Fear - What of it?



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

As a general observation, there seems to be alot of chat about the dangers of sharks around at the moment. In some instances, it has changed people's minds about possibly visiting some areas because of the chance of sharks. So I'm interested to know, do you fear sharks, and does it effect your fishing behavior?

My opinion is that no matter where you are in the salt, there is going to be sharks around. In all honesty, unless I was charging into a bait school. or launching with seals off the south-coast, I really don't have any concerns about them. I can think of 2 instances where sharks have actually knocked people off their kayaks, one off longy which we are all aware of which resulted in no injury, and one in vic or Sa or something where the guy wasnt even fishing, which resulted in no injury. IMHO, 2 full blown attacks collectively over the last 5 years doesn't really warrant fears in anything but extremely sharky situations. It may seem cliche, but there is honestly a much higher chance of crashing on the way to the ramp, than there is of being taken by a shark. Or being hit by a boat, or drowning.... the list goes on.

I think some people might be using it as a way of scaring off other users from their spots.........

Anyway, what do you think? It would be nice to know what the true level of concern is. I Apologies if it has already been done.


----------



## thetacklerat (Oct 7, 2009)

i saw a shark out in lake maquarie yesterday  :shock: :shock:


----------



## rathabfishin (Sep 21, 2009)

Lapse said:


> There is a difference between being scared, and being sensible. I would not class myself as overly scared, but I certainly wouldn't want to swim in areas that I fish at times.
> 
> I would not go and fish in an area where there was obvious aggressive shark activity in a kayak just as I wouldn't fish an area where there was a jetski race. By just doing some basic hazard minimisation, you can still have fun fishing, but reduce the chance of shark attack.
> 
> So I chose yes - rarely


I totally agree Lapse. I have only recently started yak fishing, 6 weeks for about 60-70 hrs fishing, at Tinny Creek x5, Dohles Rocks x1, Boggy creek x1(stayed in due to wind), Cabbage tree point x 5 times. In that time I have been bumped twice at Tinny Creek (which was only small or just the shark having a look). My attitude until this morning in the Brisbane river was that the bumps I have had was as bad as I could get inshore.

Today's trip to the Brisbane river changed that, and I will be very hesitant about going alone again as I have never been bumped when fishing with others. I am yet to put my Trip report in (about to go to work for the night), but I agree on many points like:



theclick said:


> My opinion is that no matter where you are in the salt, there is going to be sharks around. In all honesty, unless I was charging into a bait school. or launching with seals off the south-coast, I really don't have any concerns about them. I can think of 2 instances where sharks have actually knocked people off their kayaks, one off longy which we are all aware of which resulted in no injury, and one in vic or Sa or something where the guy wasnt even fishing, which resulted in no injury.
> 
> It may seem cliche, but there is honestly a much higher chance of crashing on the way to the ramp, than there is of being taken by a shark. Or being hit by a boat, or drowning.... the list goes on.


I do disaggree that many people would:



theclick said:


> I think some people might be using it as a way of scaring off other users from their spots.........


I am not reporting my experiences to take people away from my spots, and I am more than happy to take people along to a place I have had good success in (although when I do no-one catches anything :lol: )

I just want people to be aware so they can make their own mind about the risk of fishing in murky waters that I have encountered toothy critters. I know its only a small risk but as a single dad I want to be around to ensure I play my part in my son's life, so I take precautions for instance:

Keep to the speed limit on the road, keep my car in good running order (still looks like a bag of crap :lol: ) , and not fishingin the Brissy in the summer by myself when the bull shark activity has increased drastically. Eventually I will get a shark shield, but for now I will just take on my previous experience, and experiences from fellw AKFFers to reduce the risk of any encounters, and continue to enjoy many days on the water!

Just wondering how many other people have had similar experiences with Bull sharks in the last month or so with the weather warming up (that have not yet been posted yet).

Cheers Andrew


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

Well said lapse, I am concerned about the presence of sharks , and if i see one ill move away quickly, but they dont inhibit my movements or fishing activities


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Lapse said:


> There is a difference between being scared, and being sensible. I would not class myself as overly scared, but I certainly wouldn't want to swim in areas that I fish at times.
> 
> I would not go and fish in an area where there was obvious aggressive shark activity in a kayak just as I wouldn't fish an area where there was a jetski race. By just doing some basic hazard minimisation, you can still have fun fishing, but reduce the chance of shark attack.
> 
> So I chose yes - rarely


I actually chose yes myself, so in that matter I agree, but never really let it get in the road of any fishing.

It's quite odd actually, because the level of shark activity seems to vary amongst people. I've been fishing off my kayak for 2 years plus a bit now, and I've only had one close encounter with a shark in both the bay and the locals. This was when I was pulling in a small snapper and it followed it in. I have however seen quite a few. Having said that, I've never been bumped or checked out in any serious matter. Maybe something to do with the shape and colour of kayaks, use of bait etc?

I must admit on some nights where I have been sitting out on the bay by myself, it gets a bit spooky. But nothing ever occurs of it. I actually feel much more uncomfortable when I'm back at the ramp, with some of the people who frequent those places around.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I fish the fresh, mostly.

No because I'm scared of sharks, I'm scared of salt.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

koich said:


> I fish the fresh, mostly.
> 
> No because I'm scared of sharks, I'm scared of salt.


ha ha .

its surprising when i go waterskiing at somerset dam just how many people drive 2 hrs there to get away from sharks. personally i mainly ski the brissie river and one day my dic#head brother in law left me floating out there on dusk for about 20 mins and i was getting pretty spooked.
i feel pretty safe on my yak though. ive paddled over to peel twice and i was more conscious of a numb bum then a fear of sharks

pete


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Everywhere up here is full of sharks, crocs and stingers. This time of year we're getting ready for cyclones that blow up with little notice and the crime rate is well above average. The rate of melanoma is 10 times the national average and merely stepping outside, even during daylight hours, is risking instant death and/or permanent disability. Throw a kayak and fishing into the equation and the risks treble.

For you own safety I suggest not visiting any area north of Caloundra ;-)


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd hate to think that you are referring to some of my adventures and the reporting of them Andy.... :shock: ....as I'd feel pretty bad if someone actually got attacked or wasn't aware of the sharks that I am aware of and have seen... :? ...as I've stated previously - it wouldn't stop me fishing - or telling anyone else to not fish at certain areas , its just a confirmation/warning if you like of what they themselves have already experienced...
Yes I'm worried about shark encounters , yes I'd crap if one took an interest in me , yes its changed my state of mind , yes I've alerted others of what I've encountered
no I won't stop fishing , no I wouldn't hang around if one takes an interest in me , no it won't scare me away forever , no I couldn't live with the guilt if others couldn't benefit from my experiences...
ps...all this relates to when I was kayak fishing - and to when/if I can ever get back to paddling again...
pss...I think it is all relative to the amount of time spent on or near the water as well - ie : you won't see many trains if you don't go to the train station...I live near the water and spend many hours fishing it , by it , on it - used to - and walking /riding by it...probably 4 hrs a day , every day...so I'm bound to see alot of events/sights that others don't...


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

rob316 said:


> I'd hate to think that you are referring to some of my adventures and the reporting of them Andy.... :shock: ....as I'd feel pretty bad if someone actually got attacked or wasn't aware of the sharks that I am aware of and have seen... :? ...as I've stated previously - it wouldn't stop me fishing - or telling anyone else to not fish at certain areas , its just a confirmation/warning if you like of what they themselves have already experienced...
> Yes I'm worried about shark encounters , yes I'd crap if one took an interest in me , yes its changed my state of mind , yes I've alerted others of what I've encountered
> no I won't stop fishing , no I wouldn't hang around if one takes an interest in me , no it won't scare me away forever , no I couldn't live with the guilt if others couldn't benefit from my experiences...
> ps...all this relates to when I was kayak fishing - and to when/if I can ever get back to paddling again...
> pss...I think it is all relative to the amount of time spent on or near the water as well - ie : you won't see many trains if you don't go to the train station...I live near the water and spend many hours fishing it , by it , on it - used to - and walking /riding by it...probably 4 hrs a day , every day...so I'm bound to see alot of events/sights that others don't...


Rob, no I wasn't Just a general observation about the number of shark references there are on here vs the actual number of events. I can't really understand the link between the fear and the amount of report. Not aimed at anyone in particular. Given your experience with the creek is much more thorough that mine, I'm sure you have a greater insight into it than I do, and I'm certain there are sharks there. This thread was more about the relationship between the actual amount of shark instances, the perceived danger of it, and how it effects people's fishing habits.


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool - I'm taking my pills now...... :shock: ......having an angry day - missing paddling muchly - must get fixed soon...


----------



## mustrumr (Feb 27, 2009)

I voted "yes, but it's never stopped me fishing anywhere". I'm never actually frightened by the thought of going out - it never crosses my mind - but I'm sure that I'd be bloody terrified if a big shark came up beside me.

Realistically, though you would have to be extraordinarily unlucky to be injured by a shark when kayaking. There's never been a fatality in Australia and only 5 attacks in the last 20 years, in which only one person was injured - he got a bruised chest, no bites. Compare that to the road toll, or even lightning strikes, which kills 5 to 10 people a year in Australia, and kayaking looks like a very safe activity, shark-wise.

Would I possibly not go out - yes, in certain circumstances. If there's a whale carcass being mauled by half a dozen great whites - I'm on the beach. But if it's just "a great white has been seen in the locality of Cockburn Sound" - no probs. They are out there all the time, whether they are seen or not. I'll take my chances.

Cheers,


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

I've had some light bumps in the salt in the yak in rivers, never sure if its something toothy, or just a bit of rubbish. Gives you that 10 seconds when you stop paddling and your eyes open just a little bit wider while waiting to see if it happens again, then you paddle that little bit faster for the next minute or so until you forget it.

Interestingly enough the thing that sticks most in my mind is the woman in a canoe who was attacked by a crocodile in the 80's up in the east alligator river (I think, it was a long time ago). I was there as a tourist only 6 months after it happened, and the guide showed us where she had been attacked, the tree she dragged herself in to that the croc was able to jump up and pull her out of, then finally the bank she managed to pull herself over to escape. She would have been a good 4 or 5 foot clear of the water when the croc jumped up grabbing her and dragged her back in for a second go.

I dont yak in water where there are crocs.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

theclick said:


> rob316 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd hate to think that you are referring to some of my adventures and the reporting of them Andy.... :shock: ....as I'd feel pretty bad if someone actually got attacked or wasn't aware of the sharks that I am aware of and have seen... :? ...as I've stated previously - it wouldn't stop me fishing - or telling anyone else to not fish at certain areas , its just a confirmation/warning if you like of what they themselves have already experienced...
> ...


Sorry to back-up in the thead. Rob your experience occured during one of those peak shark risk periods. After a big wet where the areas you and I were fishing were browned out, and the bulls moved out of the rivers and canals to be even more prevalent at our fishing spots. I appreciated your post. And I and at least one other changed plans on the back of it. Generally I am not bothered by sharks, have been bumped a few times (like most of us in the bay) but I will change behaviour when I see the risk profile increasing.

I voted - "yes rarely". That one occassion only.


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

After having read Andrews post this morning I would have to say anyone who does not give
sharks the respect they deserve as the apex predator of the sea may need a sanity check.
Given the increasing popularity of our sport I dont doubt this will not be the last we hear of incidents like this.
I wouldnt assume your safe even in the fresh as Bullies have been known to live and breed in the freshwater
reaches of rivers.
small bullies have been caught near a popular swimming hole in the upper reaches of the Brisbane river.

Use common sense when deciding where and when you want to fish and you are halfway to minimizing the
dangers associated with sharks.


----------



## rathabfishin (Sep 21, 2009)

yakfly said:


> After having read Andrews post this morning I would have to say anyone who does not give
> sharks the respect they deserve as the apex predator of the sea may need a sanity check.
> Given the increasing popularity of our sport I dont doubt this will not be the last we hear of incidents like this.
> I wouldnt assume your safe even in the fresh as Bullies have been known to live and breed in the freshwater
> ...


I agree but I do not want my report to turn into the shark "hype" which has been around lately. The fact is that its breeding time for these critters and I saw many this time last year when I was working with the EPA as a technical officer in the freshwater and marine sciences division. During my six month contract I would have spent no less than 90% of my time travelling to and working on the water from Rockhampton south to the border. This includes pretty much all of our local rivers and creeks and I can recall one day when I saw at least 20 bully's breach, ad would have heard another 20 while my head was down measuring samples or taking notes. Bull sharks spend a considerable amount of time in the fresh, and not just the small sharks as the fresh is an integral part of the breeding cycle of these animals.

I recall a person was bitten by a bully a few years back at the Twin Bridges section of the Brisbane river. I used to occasionally go there to flick for bass and if it was hot the locals were there in force, tarps and bbq's set up and all.

I like your first sentence as they deserve RESPECT, not fear. Much like snakes they are misunderstood by the instinct we all have to fear these critters which have the ability to cause death. I have seen quite a few large species from the family pygopodidae be killed as they are brown, and have been mistakingly identified as "brown" snakes. Yes they are brown but these are in fact legless lizards and totally harmless, it's just the instinct which takes over the uneducated and causes the fear to react in this manner.

I have never been too scared of sharks and have had two tigers pass me without interest when snorkelling (still scary), but with respect comes understanding, and I think if you have an understanding of any animal which has the potential to cause harm you will drastically reduce your chances of a negative interaction with the species.

For instance Staffordshire bull terriers. I, like most people think they are a great dog, ussually big lumps of sooky flesh that just want a pat and a cuddle, however after fighting off two that had attached themselves to my family dog when I was 15 (rascal was no yap yap dog, half ridgeback and half bull terrier), I know how much damage they can cause. SO I would not go into a yard with a staffy growling seriously at me with the evil look in its eye as I know this is aggressive behaviour.

Just like swimming or yak fishing at dawn and dusk increases the risk, add in the murky water I was fishing in, the fact that the Brisbane river has a large population of bull sharks, and that large numbers of bait were all around me I think I just had a few too many boxes ticked.

So like you umentioned in your last sentence, use common sense, and if all of the aforementioned boxes are ticked understand and be prepared that this MAY happen, and if possible go with a buddy!

Cheers Andrew


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

Exactly mate
there will always be the odd bump and nibble.Sharks dont have hands and arms and the only way to see
if somethings edible is give it a bite(had a 4m tiger check our outboard one day while in my teens fishing off Mackay harbour)
unfortunately for us that bite may take an arm or leg off.
And if you take a buddy you halve your chances of getting taken


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Good post to put this topic in some sort of perspective.
You have more chance of being killed by a coconut falling from a tree or being hit by lightning than being attacked by a shark.
More people die each year in a city the size of Adelaide (about 1million) by being attacked from their own dogs than do from shark attack.
I think respect and common sense play a big part.


----------



## chris58 (Nov 25, 2007)

well i am just an old softy,
i dont fish in very low light (seems late in the afternoon is the times i have noticed most reports of sharks.)
or near the warm water out lets in the lakes.
i have lived near Brisbane and what i have seen well up brisbane river would put me off.(bull shark play grounds.)
i only go out for fun myself, so i dont want to put myself in such a place that a bump may end up being a trip into the drink.
just remember we all do this for fun. it is cheaper to buy fish than a kayak.
 keep your feet in and your eyes open ;-) ;-)


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

I agree Chris
my old man worked as a pro fisho for a few years and said that no fish is worth risking your life over.
theres always another time to go out so if you have any doubts whether its the weather,sea conditions or possibilty
of sharks etc that concern you stay home or fish somewhere that you feel safe.
ultimately the choice is yours and yours alone whether you go out.


----------



## rathabfishin (Sep 21, 2009)

yakfly said:


> I agree Chris
> my old man worked as a pro fisho for a few years and said that no fish is worth risking your life over.
> theres always another time to go out so if you have any doubts whether its the weather,sea conditions or possibilty
> of sharks etc that concern you stay home or fish somewhere that you feel safe.
> ultimately the choice is yours and yours alone whether you go out.


I could not agree more! Ultimately we use kayaks to fish for pleasure and exercise, therefore if sharks are that much of a worry for any individual, resulting in loss of enjoyment buy a boat and go for a walk!


----------



## eth93 (Dec 17, 2007)

Should see the sharks of Redcliffe or anywhere in the bay for that matter. HUGE and HUNGRY :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :lol:


----------



## rathabfishin (Sep 21, 2009)

eth93 said:


> Should see the sharks of Redcliffe or anywhere in the bay for that matter. HUGE and HUNGRY :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :lol:


I look forward to getting into Redcliffe area for my first time in a yak very soon. Bull sharks are mcuh more of a worry to me due to their particularly aggressive behaviour, and the murky water wchich hides their approach. I have spent alot of time in the water snorkelling, swimming, surfing (not well :lol: ). Twice when snorkelling I have had a tiger swim past without so much of a glance, and had them come through when in the surf with no negative experiences. I just think bullies have an attitude problem and like the drunks I deal with at work, care must be taken when dealing with them!


----------



## eth93 (Dec 17, 2007)

I had a bit of a scare out the front of suttons beach with a medium(biggish) sized shark. The little bugger followed me half way back to the beach and then took of with a huge splash.

I was talking to another bloke that paddles this weird board thing. He said it was most likely the local bullshark out there as he has had the same thing happen to him at the exact same spot. Though I did read that sharks don't exactly hang around the same spot for long. So either the guy was bullshiting me or bullsharks like to around that area. :O

Not trying to scare you of the redcliffe area either rathabfishin, just alittle warning :lol:


----------



## shappy (May 29, 2008)

would have to agree with respecting the animal. i believe bullies are my biggest risk as i fish creeks and estruaries. i try to know as much about them as i can and plan the fishing around that e.g at the momment i am fishing the very shallow reefs in the bay for surface bream, not 100% safe but not likely to encounter them in these areas at the momment.
that said i do venture into tinny creek abit still when the wind is to high for the bay, have had bumps from something while in there. one thing i know though is the hull of a yak makes them fell bigger then what they really are, i have hit a school of tilapia in the upper reaches of tinny creek and felt like i hit a hump back whale :lol: .


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hmmmmm.

Why should I worry about sharks? Can't bloody swim, probably stop me from drowning!

Cheers all Andybear


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm still waiting for Red to write a program so I can filter out shark threads.....hurry up Red.

I find it ironic that someone will pay $700 for a shark shield, but wont pay $50 and spend half a day with a kayak instructor to learn how to manage there kayak. Seems crazy that someone wouldn't dream of going off shore with out a shark shield, but dont have VHF radio or an EPIRB. People who worry about sharks, but dont check the weather forecast before they go out.

Sharks a one of many dangers when kayaking, but by no means the biggest danger........and anyways there not bad eating and I'm having some fresh shark for tea....YUM!


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

ArWeTherYet said:


> I'm still waiting for Red to write a program so I can filter out shark threads.....hurry up Red.
> 
> I find it ironic that someone will pay $700 for a shark shield, but wont pay $50 and spend half a day with a kayak instructor to learn how to manage there kayak. Seems crazy that someone wouldn't dream of going off shore with out a shark shield, but dont have VHF radio or an EPIRB. People who worry about sharks, but dont check the weather forecast before they go out.
> 
> Sharks a one of many dangers when kayaking, but by no means the biggest danger........and anyways there not bad eating and I'm having some fresh shark for tea....YUM!


Thats exactly my point, and thus I agree. There are much bigger things to worry about thank Shark attack. Particularly as some people have never tried recovery, and wear epic amounts of things on their pfd which will weigh them down. It seems silly to worry about them so much when they really don't result in so many issues.

Having said that, sorry for creating another shark thread


----------



## rathabfishin (Sep 21, 2009)

eth93 said:


> Not trying to scare you of the redcliffe area either rathabfishin, just alittle warning :lol:


No worries Eth, To tell you the truth I am more worried when I go to work (bouncing in town), especially when you have "that" feeling, like groups of AJ's, football players, and our UK friends who in most cases do not understand that we are not allowed to let people drink to a drunken stupor, or until they pass out here. The shift I just finished was much scarier than any even in the Yak I have experienced and I am sure I have more chance of serious injury at work than play!



ArWeTherYet said:


> I'm still waiting for Red to write a program so I can filter out shark threads.....hurry up Red.
> 
> I find it ironic that someone will pay $700 for a shark shield, but wont pay $50 and spend half a day with a kayak instructor to learn how to manage there kayak. Seems crazy that someone wouldn't dream of going off shore with out a shark shield, but dont have VHF radio or an EPIRB. People who worry about sharks, but dont check the weather forecast before they go out.
> 
> Sharks a one of many dangers when kayaking, but by no means the biggest danger........and anyways there not bad eating and I'm having some fresh shark for tea....YUM!


I agree totally and I put my hand up in regard to not having done any courses as yet, however I will do before heading offshore and will not go out until I am ready, suitably equipped, and had some time fishing offshore with some veteran yak anglers. Just wondering if you know of a good instructor in the Brisbane/sunshine/gold coast area that I should do a half day session with? If you could PM me who it would be much appreciated.

Oh and yes after seeing the contention surrounding the shark issue I will not be mentioning any encounters with sharks in any trip reports ever, unless I have a good pick and its on the end of my line of course ;-)

Cheers Andrew


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

I dont know about not mentioning shark encounters on trip reports,its something thats going to happen
its just theres no need to make a big deal about it.Id rather let people know there is something happening
in a certain area than have someone with little or no experience go there and get into strife.


----------



## rathabfishin (Sep 21, 2009)

yakfly said:


> I dont know about not mentioning shark encounters on trip reports,its something thats going to happen
> its just theres no need to make a big deal about it.Id rather let people know there is something happening
> in a certain area than have someone with little or no experience go there and get into strife.


And that was the point of the post, but i think some people have missed the point. Its not about the current "hype" regarding sharks but a report. Just a report in which i attempted to tell the event to the point, without blowing it out of proportion and being as accurate as possible.

Anyway after a couple of days since it happened, and after a heavy night working and having several encounters with drunks which made me worry more than the incident (as you never know if a mate is going to come in and king hit you or worse), I have changed my mind and will continue going on solo trips if no-one is able to tagalong. I like to share trips as it is much safer in regard to BOAT's, which to me are a far greater danger that we encounter far more often when fishng from a kayak!


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

Think its great to have threads like this to hear what others think. Some great points made above.

Something that strikes me as curious: Seems a lot of yakkers up north in the murky Brisbane river have experienced bumps and even if 50% of them were imagined / some rubbish etc, that still leaves a number of incidences of shark bumps. Most of the reports identify bull sharks as the possible culprits. I will leave it for someone to correct me, but I am pretty sure that we have bull sharks in Sydney Harbour but I don't remember anyone reporting bumps from bulls in our relatively clear water. My thought being this; are the bulls in the murky water using the only method they can to try and identify wether the yaks are edible i.e. they cant see so they bump. Not trying to take anything away from how friggin scary that would be, just strikes me as curious that the same species appears to be behaving very differently less than 1000km apart.

Also, my experience with sharks has been a largish fin that followed a pike I was reeling in after trolling a lure about 2km off Mentone in Port Phillip. To date my scariest shark experience and I don't mind saying that I behaved like a frightened schoolgirl and headed straight in to the beach to give some lady walking her dogs a hug :? After 15 minutes though, I was back on the water albeit a little nervously.

Safe fishing everyone!


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

rathabfishin said:


> yakfly said:
> 
> 
> > I dont know about not mentioning shark encounters on trip reports,its something thats going to happen
> ...


Bloody hell, where to start...
1/ Your post was totally on topic.
2/ It offered real world advice for anyone looking for it.
3/ Your post was a GREAT READ - the way that they only can when someone has some real world experience to share.

Buddy, I truly hope you dont experience anything like it again, but if you do POST IT!

Jeez, I'm not sure where these nay-sayers are but it is not the sort of peer pressure moderation I'm looking for at AKFF.


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

dru said:


> rathabfishin said:
> 
> 
> > yakfly said:
> ...


Agreed. Apologies if this topic came across as a 'don't scare the plebs' sorta thing, it isn't the way it was meant. I was just interested in knowing how much people to worry about them. Please, continue posting.


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

Of course sharks can be a worry,we used to get stalked by the occasional shark while wading the estuary flats around
Mackay and Sarina when fishing in the local amateur light gear club I was in as a teenager.back then we were
more worried about getting stung by box jellyfish or standing on a stingray or stonefish and copping a barb in the lower leg
its a matter of being aware of your surroundings and keeping an eye out for anything unusual such as baitfish getting
chased and harassed repeatedly eg.we had an 8ft bronzie chasing 30cm mullet around in the shallows out the front of home a
few weeks ago just on dark.now it would have been a bit silly to go out in the yak chasing the resident bream around the oyster
leases at 5.30pm while he was around.Just the same as it would be a bit silly to go paddling out off Point Lookout this weekend.


----------



## rathabfishin (Sep 21, 2009)

garyp said:


> Think its great to have threads like this to hear what others think. Some great points made above.
> 
> Something that strikes me as curious: Seems a lot of yakkers up north in the murky Brisbane river have experienced bumps and even if 50% of them were imagined / some rubbish etc, that still leaves a number of incidences of shark bumps. Most of the reports identify bull sharks as the possible culprits. I will leave it for someone to correct me, but I am pretty sure that we have bull sharks in Sydney Harbour but I don't remember anyone reporting bumps from bulls in our relatively clear water. My thought being this; are the bulls in the murky water using the only method they can to try and identify wether the yaks are edible i.e. they cant see so they bump. Not trying to take anything away from how friggin scary that would be, just strikes me as curious that the same species appears to be behaving very differently less than 1000km apart.
> 
> ...


Gary I am sure there are bull sharks in the harbour as they are a wordwide species, and you may be right on the money with your hypothesis regarding then checking out potential prey by bumping, and if I had a woman to hug after the event I would have taken the opportunity (actually I never turn down a hug from a lady ;-) ) Although I have not studied shark behaviour I have studied Australian vertebrates and it is common to have behavioural variations within a species that differs from the location to location.

Here is a link for you to have a look at if you want to know a little more about them. Its a site put together by university student that offers a great deal of info about animals throughout the world.

http://animaldiversity.ummz.umich.edu/s ... eucas.html



dru said:


> Bloody hell, where to start...
> 1/ Your post was totally on topic.
> 2/ It offered real world advice for anyone looking for it.
> 3/ Your post was a GREAT READ - the way that they only can when someone has some real world experience to share.
> ...


Thank you Dru. I respect the right for people to be sceptical, afterall we all have different experiences in life and if everyone agreed it would a boring existence! I am glad you enjoyed reading as I try to take time when posting a trip report to allow the reader to feel how I felt when catching a fish, taking in the scenery, seeing wildlife, or unfortunately having an encounter with a toothy critter.

It was after reading some fantastic, well written posts which brought my rapid infection of yakfishingitus on through being able to see through the eyes of the postee! (i.e. Yakass, decay, sunshiner are just to name three of the top of my head). I will take your advice on board and if I happen to have any encounters I will post it. I am saving up for a few other bits and peices (like an epirb and vhf radio), but I will set-up a video camera so I can capture any happenings in real time!

In saying this I was equally as scared when I nearly got hit by teens in a boat at Tinny Creek a few weeks ago. and video evidence of future negative encounters with motorised vessels (which I can see are far more common than sharks), will be able to be used as evidence without me needing an independant witness to make a statement.



theclick said:


> Agreed. Apologies if this topic came across as a 'don't scare the plebs' sorta thing, it isn't the way it was meant. I was just interested in knowing how much people to worry about them. Please, continue posting.


No need to apologise mate, if you have any queries about anything regarding this sport you should post it. Afterall thats whats the forum is here for, and everyone has the right to their opinion provided it is put across in a non-abusive manner!



yakfly said:


> Of course sharks can be a worry,we used to get stalked by the occasional shark while wading the estuary flats around
> Mackay and Sarina when fishing in the local amateur light gear club I was in as a teenager.back then we were
> more worried about getting stung by box jellyfish or standing on a stingray or stonefish and copping a barb in the lower leg
> its a matter of being aware of your surroundings and keeping an eye out for anything unusual such as baitfish getting
> ...


Exactly yakfly! I also would be more worried about box jellyfish, stonefish and even crocs up there, and like you said you should always assess the situation before going into it!

Cheers Andrew


----------



## Chris001 (Apr 18, 2009)

If people don`t want to read posts regarding shark encounters then don`t click on them. Personally I find those posts a great read and they ensure that I maintain a healthy respect for the oceans apex predator, and not become relaxed about this risk involved when kayaking.


----------

